# Cougar Shot In Troup County Georgia



## Lowjack (Nov 23, 2008)

I think somebody probably turned this cat loose, but you never know.  This came off the GA DNR site.



Cougar Killed in Troup County
Fort Valley, Ga. (11/18/2008)


Hunters around West Point Lake might be led to believe that Georgia has a new predator roaming the woods – the cougar. A Sunday kill of a male cougar on U.S. Army Corps of Engineer land at West Point Lake, south of Hwy. 109 seemed to verify that thought. However, according to the Georgia Department of Natural Resources’ Wildlife Resources Division, this simply is a one-time experience.

“Though cougar and panther sightings persist in Georgia, there are no known native populations of these animals roaming the woods,” advises Wildlife Resources Division Region Supervisor Kevin Kramer. “There is no reason to believe there are any more cougars out there. This likely is a unique experience and while exciting, is not something for which we should be concerned.”

The cougar, taken near the Abbottsford community west of LaGrange, was a male, 88 inches in length measured from the nose to the tip of the tail and weighed approximately 140 pounds. The hunter who took the animal was legally hunting deer from his tree stand at the time the cougar approached.

Initial external examination by Wildlife Resources Division biologists found no tattoos, tags or collars, and the cougar had not been declawed.

Further examination by The Southeastern Cooperative Wildlife Disease Study in Athens Monday afternoon confirmed the cougar to be healthy and well fed. Researchers determined the cougar had a very low parasite level and that the pads on all four feet were scuffed. According to SCWDS staff, these findings are consistent with a captive reared cougar, not a wild specimen.

Due to the fact that there are no known native populations of cougars in Georgia, no permitted cougars in this area and that the closest Alabama facilities permitted to house cougars (in Elmore and Macon Counties) have accounted for all permitted animals, the cougar taken Sunday likely escaped or was released from a non-permitted individual.

There currently are no leads as to who may have most recently held the animal, but the Division will continue to look into all possibilities.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 23, 2008)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. I've seen one in Troup bigger than that one, one in Meriwhether, and have one from yesterday on trail cam in east Troup 15 miles from that one. I'll post when we kill it.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 23, 2008)

i figured there where a few around


----------



## artz (Nov 24, 2008)

There are a few angry people here in Troup county and the surrounding areas, because of possible misinformation, and the killing of the animal.
The cat, even though a predator, should have never been shot. If it was after livestock, or kids, etc,....then rightly so.  Apparently, the cat was in its habitat and shot for nothing. the native versions are protected. This one should have been too.
I figured DNR to spount off that it was a "rare" finding of a cat such as this. We all know that its just a tactic used so it doesn't spark mass hysteria throughout and that such large predators/animals do exist amongst us. They aren't like the 2 legged predators that, unfortunately live and breathe the same air.
At 140 pounds, that was a small cougar, probably not full grown.
Its a shame it happened.
 I'm off my soapbox now.


----------



## Corey (Nov 24, 2008)

artz said:


> There are a few angry people here in Troup county and the surrounding areas, because of possible misinformation, and the killing of the animal.
> The cat, even though a predator, should have never been shot. If it was after livestock, or kids, etc,....then rightly so.  Apparently, the cat was in its habitat and shot for nothing. the native versions are protected. This one should have been too.
> I figured DNR to spount off that it was a "rare" finding of a cat such as this. We all know that its just a tactic used so it doesn't spark mass hysteria throughout the masses that such large predators/animals do exist amongst us. They aren't like the 2 legged predators that, unfortunately live and breathe the same air.
> At 140 pounds, that was a small cougar, probably not full grown.
> ...



Look at it this way, this cat had no fear of man. It was 
bound to hurt someone. There is a reason you dont 
see wild cats that often.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great Kill!


----------



## Paddle (Nov 24, 2008)

How come he wasn't jailed and fined???? 

 DNR said it" No Panthers in Georgia". 

 The DNR didn't fine him so everyone else can start shooting all those "Panthers" they're seeing!!!!.


----------



## bsmithdawg285 (Nov 24, 2008)

*cougar*

If yall would read the article you would know why he wasn't fined. Lay off the man I would have shot the cougar too, and so would many other hunters.


----------



## artz (Nov 24, 2008)

I've read the article PLENTY of times. Its full of bull on the reason why he wasn't fined. Can you spell loophole ?


----------



## sbrown (Nov 24, 2008)

I would figure same as pigs, reason he wasn't fined, no season, non-native species, he wasn't doing anything wrong apparently.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 24, 2008)

Dear Lord will it ever end....


T


----------



## bestbucks (Nov 25, 2008)

Corey said:


> Look at it this way, this cat had no fear of man. It was
> bound to hurt someone. There is a reason you dont
> see wild cats that often.


The reason you don't see cougars in georgia is because of people that carry the same attitude about these animals as you. Shoot first, answer questions later! And that's the reason the anti's are ready to take our hunting rights away, because of sloppy, irresponsible hunting practices.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 25, 2008)

My cousin shot a dodge dart once....


----------



## win280 (Nov 25, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> My cousin shot a dodge dart once....



Was it already dead or did he kill it?
Was it a broad side sitting still  or a moving shot?
And since this is a cat thread. Was it on its last life?


----------



## Stan in SC (Nov 25, 2008)

To be honest,I would have shot it had I seen it and truth be confessed 98% of the readers here would have also.Well fed now but later it would have preyed on farm animals,pets or ( forbid) a young child.Say what you wish,there is no child that would deserve to be exposed to the possibility.

Stan


----------



## cmshoot (Nov 26, 2008)

What's the difference between killing a cougar, then eating the meat and mounting it, and killing a deer, pig or bear, then eating and mounting it?

I fail to see how this hunter shooting this cougar was irresponsible or unethical.


----------



## donald-f (Nov 26, 2008)

A cat that size at the base of a tree that I am sitting in, I would have shot it too. A cat has better climbing gear than I have flying gear.  Hope he got the cat back so he can mount it.


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 27, 2008)

he want hurt hurt the eco system. being he dont belong here know way.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 28, 2008)

what issue of GON is the article in?


----------



## Corey (Nov 28, 2008)

bestbucks said:


> The reason you don't see cougars in georgia is because of people that carry the same attitude about these animals as you. Shoot first, answer questions later! And that's the reason the anti's are ready to take our hunting rights away, because of sloppy, irresponsible hunting practices.



I guess you know me pretty good then dont you, antis 
will take away our right because people like you that 
blow smoke but never light a fire.


----------



## bestbucks (Nov 28, 2008)

Corey said:


> I guess you know me pretty good then dont you, antis
> will take away our right because people like you that
> blow smoke but never light a fire.


----------



## chevyguy (Nov 28, 2008)

cmshoot said:


> What's the difference between killing a cougar, then eating the meat and mounting it, and killing a deer, pig or bear, then eating and mounting it?
> 
> I fail to see how this hunter shooting this cougar was irresponsible or unethical.


So you are saying he ate the meat? If he did that might make it a little better.

I dont think he ate it though

Cold blooded murder in my book...


----------



## bat (Nov 28, 2008)

Why do we have a law for something that we "haven't got"???  If there are none in the state, why even bother with a law??  Maybe he killed something that doesn't "exist".


----------



## longears (Nov 29, 2008)

if he had not shot the cougar, he would have been in the same boat as all the other 10000 that has seen the great  ( BLACK PANTHER).


----------



## robertyb (Dec 2, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> what issue of GON is the article in?




Current issue. Got mine today.  

Western cougar, pen raised illegally and probably turned loose. No charges unless it is an Eastern Cougar which is protected. They are testing it to make sure per the article.

If it turns out to be an Eastern Cougar he is in violation of Federal law, not just State.


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 7, 2008)

The old mountain men like Jim Bridger said that mountain lion was the best eatin' there was.


----------



## meateater (Dec 7, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Current issue. Got mine today.
> 
> Western cougar, pen raised illegally and probably turned loose. No charges unless it is an Eastern Cougar which is protected. They are testing it to make sure per the article.
> 
> If it turns out to be an Eastern Cougar he is in violation of Federal law, not just State.



Western vs. Eastern? Theres only one large wild species of cat in the USA and they ALL have the same DNA. Florida Panther, Puma, Mountain Lion. There is no difference other than the name we give them. No worry, theres none in Georgia. Every other state but Georgia. Ha.


----------



## jharman (Dec 14, 2008)

since everyone else gave their opinion, I'll give mine. As far as whether or not I would have shot it, well, I don't know. I would have to make the decision at that time. I do know that here in the south, seeing something like that is a once in a lifetime thing. I would assume to be fined if I had shot it. A few people have commented on the cougar possibly "eating a child or livestock." Sure, a cougar could do that. We have all heard those stories. However, I don't think that's enough reason to shoot it. I've read articles, and even know people who have claimed to see "black panthers" in Georgia. A retired game warden in GA wrote an article about all the funny things people called in about over his years of service, and said that all the black panther sightings turned out to be black labs, especially the ones about people hitting them with cars. Black panthers do naturally occur in the south....South America, that is. (prove me wrong) In my opinion, it's always the same type people who claim to see amazing things like black panthers, bigfoot, etc. Congrats to the hunter who bagged a GA cougar! Hopefully he can get it mounted and let's not assume this man is a trigger happy hunter who is just trying to protect children by shooting a cougar! Come on! The only thing I would assume is that he never once thought about protecting a cow or child before he shot the cougar. Not sure about all sub-species of "big cats" in the US having the same DNA. similar looks, yes. Who cares anyways? Who cares whether or not he ate it? Fact is he got one and we didn't! (maybe that's the root issue here)


----------



## jharman (Dec 14, 2008)

one more thing....one person commented that the cougar had "no fear of man." Amazing how you could tell that from the picture.


----------



## meateater (Dec 14, 2008)

jharman said:


> since everyone else gave their opinion, I'll give mine. As far as whether or not I would have shot it, well, I don't know. I would have to make the decision at that time. I do know that here in the south, seeing something like that is a once in a lifetime thing. I would assume to be fined if I had shot it. A few people have commented on the cougar possibly "eating a child or livestock." Sure, a cougar could do that. We have all heard those stories. However, I don't think that's enough reason to shoot it. I've read articles, and even know people who have claimed to see "black panthers" in Georgia. A retired game warden in GA wrote an article about all the funny things people called in about over his years of service, and said that all the black panther sightings turned out to be black labs, especially the ones about people hitting them with cars. Black panthers do naturally occur in the south....South America, that is. (prove me wrong) In my opinion, it's always the same type people who claim to see amazing things like black panthers, bigfoot, etc. Congrats to the hunter who bagged a GA cougar! Hopefully he can get it mounted and let's not assume this man is a trigger happy hunter who is just trying to protect children by shooting a cougar! Come on! The only thing I would assume is that he never once thought about protecting a cow or child before he shot the cougar. Not sure about all sub-species of "big cats" in the US having the same DNA. similar looks, yes. Who cares anyways? Who cares whether or not he ate it? Fact is he got one and we didn't! (maybe that's the root issue here)





"Not sure about all sub-species" , then educate yourself. There is NO difference between a California mountain lion and a Florida or a panther killed in Georgia. Exept out west they eat mountain bikers AND attack small children.

    "The cougar (Puma concolor), also puma, mountain lion, or panther, depending on region, is a mammal of the Felidae family, native to the Americas." Same big cat.


----------



## jharman (Dec 14, 2008)

I stand corrected....thanks for your information!


----------



## meherg (Dec 14, 2008)

any deerhunter in georgia would of shot it and been scared to death  at the same time i hunt there as well im glad to know i dont have it to worry with now


----------



## chevyguy (Dec 15, 2008)

Has this been swept under the rug yet? How did the test results come back?


----------



## chevyguy (Dec 15, 2008)

jharman said:


> As far as whether or not I would have shot it, well, I don't know. I would have to make the decision at that time.


Knowing that it's illegal to shoot this animal, you would have a thought process of wether you would shooti it or not? 

Poach much?


----------



## jharman (Dec 15, 2008)

dear chevy guy,

you're right, it would be illegal to kill it. I apologize. No, I do not poach.
not sure how to shooti anything anyhow.


----------



## waits (Dec 16, 2008)

*Wow*

It is amazing to me how much people are upset. The cougar is a natural predator just like the hated coyote. What gives a Wild Cat more right to live than a Wild dog? I am not going to lie I would have probably shot the cat out of fear. Then been proud of the trophy. I am not going to judge the man on how he handled a situation I have never been in. As far as anti's I would be willing to bet that if the state had thousands of these things walking around that there would be less anti's. As far as if it is a eastern or western who knows probably depends on if the state wants to write a ticket. Oh yea I have seen plenty of cougar hunts on t.v. go figure.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 16, 2008)

meherg said:


> any deerhunter in georgia would of shot it and been scared to death  at the same time i hunt there as well im glad to know i dont have it to worry with now



ANY, ALL, NONE, ALWAYS, NEVER.....not true.  My son saw one while hunting in Heard County last year, watched it for a couple of minutes while trying to get his camera out of his fanny pack.  Could have shot it but never wanted to.  

Unable to get photos of the cat but we did get some pictures of the tracks.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 6, 2009)

Actually it is illegal to shoot a panther in Ga. There was an experiment in north fla back in the 90s where they released some cougars from texas with radio collars to see if there was suitable habitat for florida panthers and needless to say some wandered on up into ga (one up to grady county and another on up to the mid chattahoochee valley while another made it on up to screven county).  One was killed over in southeast ga by a deer hunter, he was prosecuted.  The native panther for most all of georgia is the florida panther, which is federally protected, or the eastern cougar which has federal protection too.  I would imagine that a dna test will be done on it (they do in every other state that isnt known for cougars and they find a dead one) to determine where it is from.  Most held as pets are of a south american line and has distinctive dna.  I hope we have panthers here, just the thought that there might be some out in my beloved south ga piney woods and swamps makes me feel good. I just went back up and reread some of the posts, and I must say, some of yall are wrong, there are distinctive subspecies of cougars.  There was similar, yet distinct dna differences from the florida panther dna and the cougars imported from texas to help with the inbreeding back in the 90s.  Just google florida panther and you will see thousands of dna studies and learn that there are many distinct subspecies of panthers.  Saying there aren't genetically different subspecies would be like saying the florida keys deer has the same genetic makeup as a wisconson whitetail, they dont simply because overtime environmental factors lead to different genes winning out.  As a matter of fact, the use of texas cougar dna to revitalize the florida panther population has been used as an arguement to cease protecting the florida panther under existing federal laws and allow for developement in south west florida in saying that there are no pure florida panthers left.

Oh yeah, I have nothing against hunting cougars, as a matter of fact I will probably go out west to hunt one with hounds, I want one to eat and have the hide.  I hope they move back into ga once they start expanding in fla. maybe one day we would have a season on them here.  With that being said, I think it was wrong for him to kill it, it is not ethical nor legal.  I feel the same about folks who shot bobcats with a deer gun.  You are breaking the law and I trap bobcats and predator hunt, but I do it legally, heck back in the late 70s I was president of the south georgia trappers assoc.  and carried the state flag at the 79 fur takers of america convention in Kentucky, that was my senior trip as opposed to going on a cruise. As for being scared, if you are scared of animals in the woods, stay the heck out of the woods, unless he was being attacked by it, which from what I gather he wasnt, he should have taken a picture and let it walk. If being scared is justification for shooting stuff, good lord we gonna have alot of shooting going on, cause the present federal government scares me more than any cougar, alligator, bear, lion, tiger, etc.......


----------



## archnflymike (Feb 15, 2009)

back home in washington i spent a ton of time and talkin to the dnr and scouting to find the cougars in the area and only sall one when i wasnt after it ..... when shot they are only by luck unless you use dogs...... i have done a ton of predator calling and never sall one show...they have a HUGE territory range...... but ill put a arrow in one b4 i move from GA.......  and as for them hating us hunting them.... wait till one attacks a hiker...biker.... or eats there pet...... they area all over and not many know about them.... i tracked one in poplarville, mississippi....... not one person thought they where there......


----------



## moodman (Mar 5, 2009)

I would have shot it too.


----------



## Ground hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Did anyone hear how the DNA test turned out.  That would make interesting reading.  I will not go into if i would have shot it or not, but such a beautiful, fast, and powerful predator should not be taken lightly.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Mar 28, 2009)

Hunting is hunting  mount it on the wall


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 29, 2009)

*Hmmmm*

Was the cougar a Democrat or Republican?
Was Dick Cheny present?
If someone called it a puss would Bill Clinton have been there?
How much bailout money do you think Slobama might devote to the preservation of Panthers in Georgia?
Would that cat have been too big for Slobama's wife to wrestle to the ground(just curious, she is a pretty big gal especially in the posteria)?
Was the cat taken with a serial numbered bullet?
Could this cat become a poster child for the water fight between Georgia, Alabama and Florida?
Just some ramdon thoughts.
Feel free to add some of your own.


----------



## davel (Mar 29, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> As for being scared, if you are scared of animals in the woods, stay the heck out of the woods, unless he was being attacked by it, which from what I gather he wasnt, he should have taken a picture and let it walk. If being scared is justification for shooting stuff, good lord we gonna have alot of shooting going on, cause the present federal government scares me more than any cougar, alligator, bear, lion, tiger, etc.......



Amen!


----------



## Stan in SC (Mar 29, 2009)

*cougar in Georgia*

A lot of varying opinions here.Some say they would shoot it on sight,some say it should have walked.I am of the shoot it on sight school but I do understand and highly respect the opinions of others.
In Georgia(my native state) ,South Carolina(where I now reside) and several other southern states the DNR departments all deny the existence of cougars and panthers as native species although there are countless people who swear they have seen them.It would be interesting to know what actually exists in our woodlands.


Stan in SC


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 1, 2009)

It has now been over 1/2 a year since this cougar has been shot.  Has anyone heard what the DNA test results were?  It is strange, the Eastern Cougar Network will run every single story of a cougar found outside its accepted range yet they have not posted the first thing about this one.  I e-mailed them with a link to the article and still there is nothing on it.  

My mind tells me that this one was probably an escaped or released western or south american cat; however, my heart wants it to be an eastern or florida panther.  It is only a matter of time before we have these animals as a regular part of our eco-systems in Ga.  There are enough deer to support a good population, not to mention the growing hog population in most of Georgia.  It is really funny about this "shoot on sight" mentality with regards to big cats, yet most Georgians wouldn't feel that way about black bears.  Black bears kill more folks than cougars ever have yet when folks see them in Ga., unless they are hunting them, they don't shoot them on sight.  

I am not adverse to hunting panthers, cougars, lions or whatever they are called, I would love nothing more for there to be a season on them in Ga., heck, I would probably get me a pack of hounds.  However, right now, there isn't a season on them so if I were to see one, I would take a picture of it and that would be that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2009)

Redneck Billcollector, I asked the same question to Helen McGinnis awhile back (she is involved in the Eastern Cougar Foundation). Here is what she emailed me: 

"A rep from the Georgia DNR told ECF's president, Chris Spatz, that he will tell 
us when the DNA results are available. We have heard nothing. Ditto for 
the Bossier City, LA cougar."


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe we will have an answer before too long.  I e-mailed the Ga. DNR to see if they have heard anything yet with regards to the dna.  It will make for interesting reading, and then interesting discussion if the results are ever released.  I do not fall in the catagory of those who think the presence of panthers is some big conspiracy to be kept secret by the government,  there is no reason for them to do that.  Alligators were brought back during my life time from the brink in most of its habitat and no state agency kept that a secret.  The same arguments against alligators are used against panthers "they are dangerous"  "they kill pets"  "they will kill children", etc, etc....  There is some truth to all of that, however, the state was proud, and is proud of the efforts that went into making them common again below the fall line in our state.  Georgia has an expanding population of black bears too, in the southern part of the state it is the supposedly threatened "Florida Black Bear" and yet we have a season on them (I think we are the only state that it is still legal to harvest a fla black bear).   

When someone gives a logical reason why the state would enter into a conspiracy with regards to panthers in ga. then I might listen.  Acknowledging them would open doors to more funds for the DNR from both government and private sectors, it makes no sense not to say they are here, if in fact they are.  Managing an endangered animal always requires extra possitions and extra money, the DNR is bueracratic, so they would acknowledge them if they could.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard of the findings by DNR investigator Steve Kiles on the ''big cat'' that was attacking and eating cattle in the ''Midville'' area. I think I read about it in the Augusta paper or may have been on here.???? BTW, my ----- ---------, a very credible guy that has a hunting club in that area, had an encounter with one. I had to leave his title blank because there is far more to the story than I can tell. He said it was black and had a long tail with the stubby tip flexing and twitching as it stalked very low to the ground, like it was in pounce mode. On his entry trail!! Probably though, just an ordinary response when they come across human scent readying to spring out of there in a hurry. I've talked to several people thru the years about these encounters. And a lot of them were avid outdoorsman that were within close proximity of one. Even kinfolk. Myself, I'm gonna sit on the fence about this topic until I see one. My only experience was a set of tracks from a big cat about 25 years ago. But back then there was a few lynx that doghunters bootlegged and released. They can have pretty good sized tracks though, so..... BTW, the guys that hunt in the Midville area said they could put their fist inside the tracks and still have room. ??????


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 7, 2009)

To kill it, or not to kill it... hmmm. Yes, I'm sure that something like that could do some damage to a kid, a farm animal, or a pet... or it could do as it is meant to do, and kill off the weak and sick critters, making the herds stronger. Now, I'm not sure about how things are in Georgia, but here in Florida, Pit Bulls have mangled way more kids than big cats, in fact, I have never even heard of a big cat attack. Shouldn't we be hunting Pit Bulls instead?

Just playing Devil's Advocate


----------



## No-Limit (Aug 5, 2009)

Didn't see that anyone had posted this link.  Just showed up on the GON homepage.

WILD PANTHER CONFIRMED IN GEORGIA
http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2107&cid=158


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 5, 2009)

So are they going to mount it?


----------



## ch035 (Aug 5, 2009)

was it black???????? ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 5, 2009)

ch035 said:


> was it black???????? ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!






T


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 6, 2009)

ch035 said:


> was it black???????? ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!



Hard to say. The article said it was from S Fla, maybe it just had a good tan.


----------



## ghoterman (Aug 9, 2009)

*What part of Troup was it in?*

I've heard a lot about the cat but never where it was killed.Anybody know?


----------



## Ytka (Aug 9, 2009)

But there's no physical evidence of a panther being in Georgia..........


----------



## olcowman (Aug 9, 2009)

Killed in Troup county near LaGrange...as far as what compelled him to shoot the the cat...I have asked that question myself? I don't think I would have pulled the trigger myself (unless it attacked me or my property) as I am just not into shooting whatever wanders up on me while I am in a stand. 

On the other hand I know folks who will pop a cap in every coyote, fox, bobcat, etc. they see. I really apreciate the experience of seeing these critters in the wild and have never felt that they were a very big threat to the myself, or the deer population that I am in the woods to hunt. Don't get me wrong, bleeding heart liberal I am not, as I have spent parts of my life as a trapper and taken quite a few of the animals I just mentioned. But I was specifically targeting them at the time more or less.

I would like to know what the feller thought when he saw the cat come walking up? What was his goal? intentions? or whatever in shooting this cougar. Maybe he thought he was saving some kids life or something? I would like to hear his side.


----------



## BuckSlayer (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a shame it was killed. I don't kill anything I'm not going to eat or have a use for. I have native american heritage and that is just the way I was brought up. We should honor what the creator has given us. To take a life when it serves no purpose is a discredit to us all. 

He should be prosecuted.


----------



## huntemhard (Nov 19, 2010)

The test have been back awhile now. This was a Florida Panther from what info I could find online. DNA linked it back to the panthers in Florida area & not an illegal kept big cat.


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 19, 2010)

My brother and I have come across a panther in one of our hayfields, we were checking our cows during calving season and just saw it bolt about 100 yards across the field after we spotted it and once it hit a fence and bounced off of the fence, we saw a long black tail. Our land is down at south Troup County close to the Harris -Troup county line.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 20, 2010)

Aren't Florida Panthers on the Endangered Species List??? If so this guy's hide should be nailed to the barn door so to speak. Seems a couple of years ago a Panther was killed somewhere in Southwest Ga and the shooter got away with it because DNA showed it to be a non Florida Panther ie: a "pet" that got loose.


----------

